# Has any had the Great Smokies Stool Culture done?



## Diane-2 (Jan 25, 2000)

I was wondering who has had the Great Smokies Stool Culture done and what were your results? I have diarrhea/loose stools and LOTS of them! I had a 4+ yeast overgrowth for a few years, now down to +1, and definitely feeling better now.







However I still have mucoid Escherichia coli 3+ and Haemolytic Escherichia coli 4+. I'm low on the beneficial bacteria: bifidobacterium 1+ and Escherichia coli NG.If anyone has suggestions on how to get rid of the H. E coli and the mucoid E. coli, let me know!I am curious to see what the results of people who have had Great Smokies' stool culture and if their health care practitioners "blame" the symptoms of their irritable bowel syndrome on the Great Smokies Test results.Also what treatments have you used and have they helped? I was NOT improving for months on a variety of treatments until I took intravenous glutathione injections, for five months, 3x a week and these were a godsend! These were recommended by Dr. Perlmutter in Naples, Florida. Since then I have used a variety of herbal antifungals.Diane-2


----------



## pac (Sep 5, 2001)

Dear Diane,I am so glad that you found something that works! I too had stool cultures done at Great Smokies. They found a little bit of yeast overgrowth, but mainly found too little good bacteria like lactobacilli and Bilidobacteria. THey also found bad bacteria called Citrobacter freundii and Klebslella (both 4+)The dr. gave me Biocidin (all natural antibiotic), Olive Leaf Extract, Probiotica, and Calcium.It worked great the first month, but not as well the second month.....but that could be my fault, I didn't take the required doses, I kept missing doses...I have had IBS D for 20 yrs and this is the only thing that has helped me.I would love to hear more about what you are taking and about the injections you talked about.Please email me if you would like to talk more about great smokies.......I would love to talk more about it.PACpczz57###yahoo.com


----------



## EarnestAccord (Dec 11, 2001)

Yeah, my doctor sent in a sample of mine to RML and it came back with a 3+ for candida.? I'm IBS D. She put me on a candida diet, basicaly only veggies,toated nuts and meat. Plus an ever increasing dosage of Nystatin. Yes, some of the symptoms have disapeared, mainly the pain under my rib cage. I had two days, a few back, that had me thinking relapse. Everything felt great and WORKED great, but that passed and I'm now going a day at a time. I have questioned her on her choice of drugs I was hoping on something more aggresive. Difulcan? It's been eight years since the symptoms began. I wan't some action.


----------



## harmonyintouch (Jan 23, 2002)

I had the test done, especially looking for possible parasites. There was a trace of a parasite, (I forget which one now) and my Doc gave me flagil to get rid of it. But I did not experience any significant change in my IBS-C symptoms. I have a friend who swears that parasites are the cause of IBS, and that Candida only shows in the bowel as an overgrowth once parasites create a condition in the colon that encourages the Candida. She has been on a parasite cleanse for over a year, using Uni-Key parasite products, supervised by a colon therapist. She has had AMAZING results...all kinds of things coming out of her body, and all kinds of physical conditions clearing up. It has been a HUGE commitment, and she swears by it. She did not start with IBS symptoms though. The colon therapist who is working with her swears that parasites are the cause of IBS and that this parasite cleansing program , if continued long enough, will clear the parasites, any Candida, and IBS symptoms completely. I did the program for about 3 months. We found and helped reduce the candida, but nothing more significant. Maybe I didn't stay with it long enough. I don't know. I've tried so many things that I thought were going to be THE ANSWER, but then they never made much difference. It's hard for me to continue with a program if I don't see some significant results fairly early on. Candida IS real, however, and causes gas that leads to very painful bowel conditions. harmie


----------

